# Entry Level Camera or Nokia N8: what should i buy.



## Deepaks (Sep 24, 2011)

I want a Camera which has 5x Optical Zoom and 10 MP Sensor. My Budget is Rs.5000
I have considered Nikon L23 because it has 5x zoom at unbeatable price. But picture quality is a concern so I am thinking Nokia N8 which will give me both service as a phone and digicam.
What is the better option at the moment i am not interested in SLR or Highend P&S camera. But later in future i will buy one. So what is better for now.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

A phone can never be compared to a dedicated P&S camera. In picture quality definitely the PnS are better. But if you are not someone who always carries a camera and want something to shoot at your whim then the N8 will serve you well. Its picture quality is on a completely different level, when compared to other phones. 

Comparison with my xperia arc 8MP Exmor R sensor and iphone 4 which has a big 5MP sensor. The Nokia left both of them in dust.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2011)

A basic p&S is better then any mobile camera...and u will get optical zoom, some have Image stabilizer etc

but like sarath said in above post...if u want to carry your camera all the time u better have N8


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2011)

There is one advantage which the phone has over any P&S. This I realized the hard way. In many places they don't allow you to carry cameras. In several situations whipping out a camera and taking a photo can be seen as aggressive behaviour and people may not be comfortable. Mobiles are a lot more discrete.

In simpler terms, try going to an action/3D movie 1st day 1st show with a huge gang of friends, with the intention of taking crazy pics with everyone during the break time and and also some funny shots inside the theater. No multiplex will allow cameras inside. But phones they'll have no issues


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Deepaks said:


> I want a Camera which has 5x Optical Zoom and 10 MP Sensor. My Budget is Rs.5000
> I have considered Nikon L23 because it has 5x zoom at unbeatable price. But picture quality is a concern so *I am thinking Nokia N8 which will give me both service as a phone and digicam.*


N8 won't fill the your need of 5x Optical Zoom.
go for Camera



MetalheadGautham said:


> There is one advantage which the phone has over any P&S. This I realized the hard way. In many places they don't allow you to carry cameras. In several situations whipping out a camera and taking a photo can be seen as aggressive behaviour and people may not be comfortable. Mobiles are a lot more discrete.


I agree  even in IPL matches it was not allowed


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2011)

@MetalheadGautham u r absolutely right...but then a mobile cam is a mobile cam  only good for facebook and max printout of 6x4 in case of N8


----------



## Sounava (Sep 26, 2011)

N8 sensor size is larger than P&S sensor size, and is one of the best mobile cameras out there, and takes better pics than last generation entry level P&S


----------



## Sarath (Sep 26, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @MetalheadGautham u r absolutely right...but then a mobile cam is a mobile cam  only good for facebook and max printout of 6x4 in case of N8



I would like to second this. 6x4 even a VGA cam can do that. At 12 megapixels you can create one of those olden days wallpapers (for real walls in your home). 
Ideally I don't know if you are aware but 5MP is more than enough for anyone unless you are going for huge wall frames.

Refer to this chart. Size and sensor resolution inside boxes*www.design215.com/toolbox/images/megapixels.gif



MP (megapixel) setting:	Will give you GOOD quality prints at:	Will give you BETTER quality prints at:	Will give you BEST quality prints at:
1 MP	5" x 7"	4" x 6"	Wallet
2 MP	8" x 10"	5" x 7"	4" x 6"
3 MP	8" x 10"	8" x 10"	5" x 7"
4 MP	11" x 14"	8" x 10"	5" x 7"
5 MP	11" x 14"	11" x 14"	5" x 7"
6-7 MP	16" x 20"	11" x 14"	8" x 10"
8 MP	17" x 22"	16" x 20"	8" x 10"
10 MP	20" x 30"	17" x 22"	11" x 14"


----------



## Sounava (Sep 27, 2011)

^ Yes true but there is a thing called spatial resolution too. [google it]


----------



## Sarath (Sep 27, 2011)

You mean ppi. I think instead of spatial resolution the above table refers to "quality prints" under good, better and best. We can take that for increasing spatial resolutions.

A 5MP will shoot 5 million pixels. It depends on the person how much he wants to cram into a small space. I don't think many printers are able to print (at feasible costs) such high ppi of spatial resolution.

I didn't know it was called spatial resolution. Added to my "mind" book.


----------



## Sounava (Sep 28, 2011)

^ No ppi and spatial resolution are different things. A picture taken by a 5MP phone cam, a 5MP point and shoot and a 5MP DSLR are all 5MP resolution, and when printed on a, say 12"x8" paper will have the same ppi but not all three will have same details. There spatial resolution comes into play. 

Image resolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

